# Great Maltese



## rebecca (Nov 26, 2006)

Just found this website
http://greatmaltese.com/






" If you are looking for the ideal Maltese for a 
family with children you are in the right place. 
I breed dogs that will mature to 6 pounds 
and over. I have maintained the older size 
because my grandchildren spend a lot of 
time in my home. "



I can use some help here .
I have a 2 year old son and would love to get a good family pet let me know what the members think?








The puppies look cute and the price is right


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Just found this website
> http://greatmaltese.com/
> 
> 
> ...



There is really no information there to judge the type breeder or the quality of her pups. Her prices are approaching what the going rate for some that are from show breeders. One can go to a show breeder and find a male in that price range, or only slightly higher, and the price for the female is also in the low end of the range that show breeders are charging, as the going rate is from $1800 up for those.

A six pound dog is still a small dog for a child. I raise Maltese, and I am a grandmother. I do not let my grandchildren get around any of my dogs without complete supervision. My grandchildren are two and four.
My dogs range in size from the pups to adults in the five and six pound range, but I do not think they are appropriate for my grandchildren.

When my children were small, we had a Schnauzer, and I found this breed to be the perfect size for small children. Another option is a Bichon. If you are buying the dog for you, then a Maltese with complete supervision might be OK, but if this is a family pet, I vote for getting something that can interact, roughhouse and play with your child.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

To be perfectly honest, I don't think you will be able to find a reputable breeder who will sell a puppy to a family with a two year old. We just had a member with a small child contact Chrisman Maltese about a puppy. She reported that they were very nice and professional, but told her to wait a few years before getting a Maltese.

Unfortunately, there are any number of disreputable breeders out there who would be happy to take your money in spite of the fact you have a two year old. Run, don't walk from these breeders.

A good breeder cares about the well being of her puppies so she makes sure to take steps even before they are born to ensure they are healthy. She screens the parents for genetic conditions common to the breed and pays close attention to genetics when pairing a male and female. She shows and makes sure the dogs she breeds are near perfect examples of the breed. She carefully interviews each potential buyer to make sure these precious babies go to a good home.

Getting a puppy from someone who is just in it for the money and doesn't take this care can result in a puppy that doesn't look or act much like a Maltese and may have congenital conditions that can be heartbreaking and very expensive.

There is very little information about this breeder on her website, but the fact that she is marketing to people with children is a big red flag to me. Good Maltese breeders are notoriously hestitant to place Maltese with small children. She's pricey, too, IMO, for someone who makes no mention of showing her dogs, doesn't post pedigrees or even say which registry she uses.


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

> To be perfectly honest, I don't think you will be able to find a reputable breeder who will sell a puppy to a family with a two year old. We just had a member with a small child contact Chrisman Maltese about a puppy. She reported that they were very nice and professional, but told her to wait a few years before getting a Maltese.
> 
> Unfortunately, there are any number of disreputable breeders out there who would be happy to take your money in spite of the fact you have a two year old. Run, don't walk from these breeders.
> 
> ...



why does someone have to show to be a reputible breeder? mabye she is open to actually talking to potential families. nothing is more upsetting to me than hearing that a breeder automatically cuts you out just because you have small children. each child is different and every situation is different. she may have many requirements that she doesn't reveal to make sure she gets an honest interview? when people know that the "big breeders" don't let their dogs go to homes with children isn't it easy to just lie? sorry to come across rude just my opinion

Amber


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

I didn't look at this site yet but just wanted to throw in my 2 cents about dogs and kids. When I was 6 and my youngest sister was a baby we got a mini Schnauzer. She was just a great size for kids -- small, but not delicate-small. She lived to be 13. My sisters and I are now grown but my parents still have a mini Schnauzer, a sweet little guy who weighs about 17 lbs. He is rambunctious and playful and kid-friendly, but still small. And they don't shed, if that is a concern. There are several small(ish) breeds that may be more family-friendly and sturdy than a little Malt if you don't want to have to supervise 100% of the time. Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> *why does someone have to show to be a reputible breeder? * mabye she is open to actually talking to potential families. nothing is more upsetting to me than hearing that a breeder automatically cuts you out just because you have small children. each child is different and every situation is different. she may have many requirements that she doesn't reveal to make sure she gets an honest interview? when people know that the "big breeders" don't let their dogs go to homes with children isn't it easy to just lie? sorry to come across rude just my opinion
> Amber[/B]


Amber, from I have learned here on SM from people like Jackie (JMM), Brit (CuteCosyNToy) and Faye (HappyB) is responsible breeders don't breed unless they know that their sire and dam are good representations of the breed. The only way to be sure of that is for an impartial third party to "judge" them in the ring. 

Responsible breeders don't just take any two Malts and put them together just because they can.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Amber, Maltese, like any other breed, has a genetic blueprint, a breed standard that makes it a Maltese. The standard for Maltese is very specific.

http://www.americanmaltese.org/

The only way to make sure your Maltese is close to this standard is to have it judged by professionals, i.e. judges in a show ring. Just as it's hard to be critical of our children, it's hard to judge our Maltese objectively. Looking through the eyes of love, it's hard to see their faults.

What happens when people don't breed to the standard? The result can be very unMaltese-like dogs both in looks and disposition. Most people choose a specific breed because they like the attributes of that breed. Imagine expecting a 5 pound silky coated lap dog and ending up instead with a 12 pound curly coated so-called Maltese.

Showing also shows a commitment to the breed, tells a prospective buyer that they are not in it just for the money. A breeder who strives to adhere to the breed standard will take care to produce the healthiest most genetically sound puppies it can. 

Isn't that what we want - healthy puppies that grow up to look and act like Maltese?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'll throw in my two cents just for the heck of it. No matter how well mannered and well supervised a two year old child is, it is their nature to move quickly, fall easily, pull and tug to investigate, and toss to see how far it will go. It's part of human development! Having said this, when you introduce a tiny maltese puppy and whether they are going to be 3 lbs full grown or 7 lbs they are tiny as puppies and do much the same as a toddler child would do. They move fast, toss things, fall off things easily and tug to investigate.

When the two are put together there can be some dangerous happenings, including bites, broken bones and concussions. Most will happen to the pup, not the child, but the child may be bitten in self defense or even scratched in the face. I never sold to people with toddlers for these very reasons.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> [/B]


 

Andrea, your eyes will stick if you keep doing that LOL!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=294123
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Am I seeing things???







If you go back and look at the two pups she has pictured.....they appear to me to be the same dog,different shots???? Look closely at the eyes _,the hair in between the eyes....._ The hair in that area appears to have been cut and it is identical and I mean identical in each picture. That would be almost impossible????? I can see where they would look alike ( i think they do ) if they are from the same litter,but NO WAY is that a different dog to me.







Can anyone elese see it ????? Is it just me ????Do I need new glasses


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Am I seeing things???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sheila, you are very observant!! Now that you point it out.... Yes!.... they are identical based on the hair at both sides of the eyes.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=294157
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Phewwwww Thanks for letting me know Im not seeing things Sher







That is a hugh red flag to me .


----------



## rebecca (Nov 26, 2006)

Thank you all for the good advice IM going to wait a few more years


Looking at the pictures, the dogs do look different the female has blacker lips, the male has pink on the top of his nose the eyes do look the same


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> Thank you all for the good advice I'M going to wait a few more years
> 
> 
> Looking at the pictures, the dogs do look different the female has blacker lips, the male has pink on the top of his nose the eyes do look the same[/B]


 I think its different because of the way they are posed & the lighting. Its not the eyes themselves that I was speaking of but the hair between the eyes. I do hope when you are ready you will find the baby of your heart !


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

To me it looks like 2 dogs. The hair around the eyes looks 'PhotoShoped' to me. The female has a blacker larger nose, wider set eyes, no pink skin on muzzle, no lemon ears, and seems larger.



I for one like the idea of breeding Malts on the large side of standard, but that doesn't make any Maltese puppy right for a two year old. Actually a two year old could hurt or kill a young puppy of any breed by falling on it. Let's just keep them separate until the larger breed puppy is older or the child is.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Rebecca, you can find a good breeder and tell then you are looking for a larger maltese some Maltese do end up being bigger then 6 pounds. With that said I still find it hard that they would give you the puppy knowing you have a young child at home. For safty of the puppy and your child. In my mind anyone with a dog and childeren should supervise no matter how big or small the dog is.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=294106
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK, I show my dogs so I feel I can jump in here and make a pretty strong statement. 

One does not have to show their dogs to be a reputable breeder. And not all people who do show their dogs are considered to be reputable breeders. 

Not all dogs used for breeding in even some of the top (more well known) show kennels have had exposure to the show ring or been judged in a show setting. But, this type breeder does know a good bit about how to evaluate their dogs and the pedigree that is involved. When one does a breeding, it should be done to better the breed. We take the dog with the best qualities and match them to try to improve on what we already have. For instance, if I have a dog with great coat and the face I want, I might pair it with a dog with an outstanding neck and great coat to improve on that. It's not about just putting two dogs together to make puppies. And, it's not just taking a dog with "champions in the pedigree" to breed so one can advertise this as a tool to raise the price of the pups.

In my opinion, if one is looking for a good breeder, the chances of finding one who is reputable would be with one who does show, but there are others out there. 

Now, as for selling dogs to families with children. Sure, there are those who lie, and I've had it done to me. I don't recommend a Maltese for a family with a two year old, but in this day and age, given the lifespan of a Maltese, it is hard to place a pup where children of this age might not, at sometime be a part of the family. The single people get married and have children, and the middle aged ones become grandparents.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

> Thank you all for the good advice IM going to wait a few more years
> 
> 
> Looking at the pictures, the dogs do look different the female has blacker lips, the male has pink on the top of his nose the eyes do look the same[/B]


She used a photo software to fix the tear staining. I did the same with one of my dogs. You can't remove it all but it looks better than deep brown. The puppies should look similar if they are breeding right and they are from the same litter. Not always.....
I am not promoting this breeder, don't know anything about her. 
I have grandchildren and I let them play with my puppies at around 8 weeks old. Very supervised. My oldest grandson at around 3 was asked to put a puppy back. He was to give it to me to put back in the pen because he couldn't reach it, he threw the puppy over the top of the pen.







Good thing the pen was well padded. He and I had a mild discussion that you cannot throw live things around. This was before he had brother's and sister's. 
To sell to a family with young children I have in the past. The dog was larger and the family is responsible with their child and the dog. It just depends on the circumstanses involved with both parties. 
JMO
Tina


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

If she did use photo software to fix tear stains, that is not a fair representation of what the pup I'm buying (per the picture of it )looks like. If it has tear stains it should be shown. IMO


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I think they are two different dogs. One of them (the female) has eyes wider set. As for photoshop, I don't know. It appears the hair is trimmed so it very well could be that white. Not all dogs stain that young or even at all! Just me two cents


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

> If she did use photo software to fix tear stains, that is not a fair representation of what the pup I'm buying (per the picture of it )looks like. If it has tear stains it should be shown. IMO[/B]


I don't always have tear staining. It depends on the time of year and what is blooming. I always send more pictures and make sure the person knows what the puppy looks like that they are buying. I don't want to decieve any one on what they are getting. In fact, I have had my fellow breeders tell me I am too honest about what is wrong with the puppy I am selling or dog I am showing. 
To make the web site look a little nicer I use some enhasements. Its just like taking photos of your teenager with acne and making them look more attractive at the time. 
Tina


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

Dolce is 7 pounds, and even at that size, I'm very nervous about her being around children. I know that people don't want to hear it, but I honestly think that a maltese is too fragile to live with small children. There are plenty of other small breeds out there for parents to choose from, so why get a maltese and take the risk? I just don't understand it.


----------



## ctymom (May 29, 2006)

Both dogs to look similar, but I see a slight difference in the bridges of their noses. Could be wrong but yeah, the two photos look alot alike.

As far as having a Maltese with small children, my daughter just turned 3 (but she's the size of a 4 year old and very smart). When she was early 2 we tried having a Maltese but it was WAY too much for her and we had to sell the puppy for everyone's safety. The child really has to comprehend consequences. My daughter is only allowed to sit down to play with Moxie. She knows the second she gets up to run with her, then she cannot play with Moxie. No exceptions. She understands that now. My two cents for what it's worth.


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

> One does not have to show their dogs to be a reputable breeder. And not all people who do show their dogs are considered to be reputable breeders.[/B]


Amen to that. There's no certain way to evaluate a breeder and dogs other than going in person to see that breeder's kennel (and see that the puppies are raised in the home where they are socialized and housetrained).

About this breeder, I can't comment other than to say it continues to make my heart break to see smaller and smaller Maltese being considered the norm. I would like to see the Maltese standard back to six to seven pounds and hope to see the really tiny Maltese with the awful Pekingese like snouts gone from all breeding programs. Those tiny snouts and insanely short stops make me crazy.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Dolce is 7 pounds, and even at that size, I'm very nervous about her being around children. I know that people don't want to hear it, but I honestly think that a maltese is too fragile to live with small children. There are plenty of other small breeds out there for parents to choose from, so why get a maltese and take the risk? I just don't understand it.[/B]


i think it solely depends on the dog and the child. you can't judge all small children the same. my son was 2, almost 3 when i got massimo. i haven't had *one* problem. before massimo, i raised a litter of stray kittens..... and i got to see how he would be with animals then. i wouldn't have gotten a puppy of *any* age if i didn't think he was ready. actually...the only problems i've encountered have to deal with me...since he follows me everywhere.... he was always trying to sneak out the door to try to beat me to my vehicle..... so teaching the “stay” command was very useful. every time i went out the door i had to say "massimo stay." that solved my problem.


----------

